# Meinung zu Dirt Rally 2



## Marv_ (10. März 2019)

Guten Tag, 

ich überlege ob ich mir Dirt Rally 2 kaufe.
Ich bin ein Anfänger wenn  es um Rennspiele geht und würde mit Controller spielen.

Fragen:
1. Ist es zu empfehlen und wie schwer ist es ?
2. Wie sieht es mit der Optik aus?  Ich würde es auf WQHD spielen. Ist es ein Spiel was die Leistung einer RTX 2080 gerecht wird ?

Vielen Dank im Vor raus 

Marv (:


----------



## HGHarti (14. März 2019)

Hallo , ich spiele es auch mit Controller(nach einigen Einstellungen gefunden im Netz)macht es mir wirklich Spaß.
Lenkrad habe ich noch keine Zeit gefunden.

mir geht es besser von der Hand als Teil 1 und bin auch nur Gelegenheitsfahrer

Ob es der RTX gerecht wird ist doch egal,es muss Spaß machen. Verstehe was du meinst, als meine RTX kam brauchte ich auch ein neues Spiel was die Leistung der Karte zeigt.
Ich habe mich da für Metro und Tomb Raider entschieden.

Aber zurück zu Dirt,wie schon gesagt finde ich es gut,aber manche Etappen dauern mir zu lange.
wenn ich von der Arbeit komme und für eine Etappe mal 10 min oder mehr brauche ,empfinde ich das als zu viel des guten
Am WE sieht das schon anders aus.

Man muss sich  halt mehr konzentrieren als zb Dirt4.


----------



## zinki (20. März 2019)

Mich würden mal mehr der Vergleich Dirt Rally (1.0) zu 2 interessieren. Ist zwei nur ein Grafikupdate oder hat sich an der Fahrphysik auch was geändert (-> noch mehr Sim als vorher)?


----------



## ak1504 (20. März 2019)

Es gibt kein Grafik Update. Sieht eher schlechter aus und frisst 50% mehr Performance. Absoluter Käse was CM sich da mit 2.0 erlaubt hat. Das erste Game seit dem der alte Chef Game Designer Paul Coleman CM verlassen hat und es ist schlechter als die Vorgänger was Performance, Force Feedback, Content angeht + DLC Abzocke mit recycelten Locations aus Dirt Rally und Dirt 4. Selbst die nützliche ingame Hilfe Funktion zu jedem Menü wurde ersatzlos gestrichen.


----------



## DARPA (20. März 2019)

Die Bewertungen auf Steam sind ja auch eher durchwachsen.

Ich denke, dann kann ich auch bei Teil 1 bleiben, für die paar Sessions zwischendurch, wo ich mal Bock auf Rallye hab.


----------



## zinki (20. März 2019)

Danke der Info. Dann spare ich mir auch das Geld und werde evtl. bei Assetto zuschlagen.


----------



## Testo250 (27. März 2019)

FFB ist bei Dirt Rally 2.0 wirklich nicht gut.  Aber da du ja eh mit Controller spielst ist das eh uninteressant.

Performance Probleme hatte ich nach ca 5 Stunden noch nicht. (i5 4590 , 16GB Ram, 2TB SSD, GTX 1070 in FullHD/60Hz)

Grafik ist wie ich finde deutlich besser. Und man sieht es ja bei Video Vergleichen auch ohne das Spiel zu besitzen.


----------



## ak1504 (27. März 2019)

Komisch ich sehe keine großen  optischen Verbesserung im Vergleich zu Dirt Rally oder Dirt 4 die ich auch ausgiebig gezockt habe. Mir fällt aber auf das in DR 2.0 keine kleinen 3D Kiesel auf den Strecken liegen wie noch in Dirt 4 und noch mehr fällt auf das die Performance sehr viel schlechter ist bei gleichen Einstellungen. Dann werf ich Horizon 4 an und freu mich wie geil das aussieht auf Max Settings und wie performant es läuft. Krasser Kontrast zu DR2.0

Das Feature der sich verändernden Fahrbahnoberfläche ist auch ein Windei weil es scheinbar 0 Einfluss aufs Fahrverhalten hat und im Wheel merkt man bei dem FFB schon lang nix davon also sinnlos für mich.  Ausserdem ist es auch noch schlechter grafisch dargestellt ist als so Spuren in GTA4 lol


----------



## Testo250 (28. März 2019)

Okay vielleicht liegt das auch an meinen Nvidia Einstellungen, zumindest bei mir sieht es deutlich besser aus.

Performance war wie gesagt auch noch kein Problem. 
Aber da bin ich scheinbar allgemein ein Glückspilz, denn auch viele andere Games bei denen andere Leuten Performance Probleme haben laufen bei mir  ohne Problem in 60FPS . 
Kann natürlich mit meiner GTX 1070 nicht alle Games mehr auf Max stellen und 60FPS erwarten , im schlechtesten Fall muss ich halt etwas runterstellen aber die ist ja auch schon 2,5 Jahre alt und war damals auch nur obere  Mittelklasse.

Das einzige was mich stört ist wie gesagt das FFB


----------



## ak1504 (28. März 2019)

Es geht mehr darum das die Perfomance für mich ohne ersichtlichen Grund sehr schlecht geworden ist im Vergleich zu den vorherigen Games nicht das sie generell schlecht sei. Aber für die gebotene Optik ist sie auf jedenfall zu schlecht grad wenn man es mit dem oben genannten Horizon 4 vergleicht. Und Nvidia Einstellungen bringen keine besseren Texturen, Wagenmodelle ect  Beides übrigens in Horizon 4 um Welten detaillierter und fast doppelte fps.

Wurde auch hier schonmal mit Bildern thematisiert: Dirt Rally 2.0 Benchmark & Grafikeinstellungen | ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Testo250 (29. März 2019)

Stimmt natürlich aber das hier bringt finde ich schon etwas bessere Texturen:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Dirt-Rally-20-Spiel-61974/Specials/Benchmark-Test-1276301/

16xAF hab ich deswegen per Treiber erzwungen

Edit:
Aber bei Rally Games bin ich generell nicht sehr verwöhnt was Optik angeht, denn die WRC Teile, RBR und der gleichen sind nicht wirklich schön.

Bei anderen Games und Sims bin ich dagegen deutlich anspruchsvoller.


----------



## ak1504 (24. Mai 2019)

-50% auf beide Versionen... Na das ging schnell ^^


Save 50% on DiRT Rally 2.0 on Steam


----------



## ak1504 (3. April 2021)

Dirt Rally 2 GOTY Edition 4,39€ https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/di-rt-rally-2-0-game-of-the-year-edition


----------



## AchtBit (2. Oktober 2021)

zinki schrieb:


> Mich würden mal mehr der Vergleich Dirt Rally (1.0) zu 2 interessieren. Ist zwei nur ein Grafikupdate oder hat sich an der Fahrphysik auch was geändert (-> noch mehr Sim als vorher)?


Hi, ich hab mir vorgestern die Deluxe Edition für 9.99 € bei Stream geholt. Angebot ist noch 2 Tage verfügbar.
Hab schon über 10 Std gezockt und muss sagen, die Fahrphysik und die Etappen sind deutlich anspruchsvoller als beim Vorgänger.  Du musst erst mal dein bevorzugtes  Auto wählen und ein grobes Basissetup dafür finden. Dauer 2-3 Std. Setups im Inet kannst vergessen.  Mein Setup hat völlig andere Einstellungen als das angeblich Beste im Inet.
Beim Einser konnte ich mit dem Standard Setup eine Rally gewinnen, das kannst beim Zweier vergessen. Dann musst die Etappen einstudieren. Am besten geht das mit Zeitfahren im Ghostmodus.  Beim Einser kein Problem, die meisten Etappen konnte ich, on the Fly, durchziehen. Beim 2er sind sauschwere Rallys dabei. Besonders die DLC Rallys vergeben nicht die kleinsten Fehler.  Beim Einser hatte ich wenig Totalschaden.  In den 2 Tagen dr2.0  hab ich mein Auto schon gut 5mal verschrottet, obwohl ich Schaden nur auf Standard eingestellt habe.

Die Simulation ist wesentlich realistischer als beim Vorgänger.  Wenn man nicht hartnäckig üben will, dann kann  dr2 schnell blanke Frustration erzeugen.

Ich hab mir gestern mal den User mit den meisten Weltrekorden auf Youtube angesehn.  Ich konnte mir nicht vorstellen, wie weit man es mit dr2 auf die Spitze treiben kann.  Der hat einen ganzen Pack Videos auf Youtube und mehrere davon sind Etappen Weltrekorde.

Wie geht das?   der fliegt bei manche Etappen schon mehr als er fährt.  Ich glaub für den ist dr2 zum Exzess geworden.

Ein Beispiel:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-IATCLB1oBA:0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




P.S.



ak1504 schrieb:


> Komisch ich sehe keine großen  optischen Verbesserung im Vergleich zu Dirt Rally oder Dirt 4 die ich auch ausgiebig gezockt habe. Mir fällt aber auf das in DR 2.0 keine kleinen 3D Kiesel auf den Strecken liegen wie noch in Dirt 4 und noch mehr fällt auf das die Performance sehr viel schlechter ist bei gleichen Einstellungen. Dann werf ich Horizon 4 an und freu mich wie geil das aussieht auf Max Settings und wie performant es läuft. Krasser Kontrast zu DR2.0
> 
> Das Feature der sich verändernden Fahrbahnoberfläche ist auch ein Windei weil es scheinbar 0 Einfluss aufs Fahrverhalten hat und im Wheel merkt man bei dem FFB schon lang nix davon also sinnlos für mich.  Ausserdem ist es auch noch schlechter grafisch dargestellt ist als so Spuren in GTA4 lol



Kann man nicht vergleichen. Im Gegensatz zu dr2 verhält sich FH4 wie pure Arcade


----------



## MircoSfot (18. Februar 2022)

__ Soundcloud
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
soundcloud.com/user-648320897/sets/dirt-rally-2/

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Soundcloud. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


  Für die Replay Songs


----------

